# Sick Videos!



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Anyone posting sick videos of people getting hurt, killed, dismembered, or any other thing that only a sick, disturbed f*ck would want to see, will be banned!

This is NOT the place for them, that goes for any forum on here, private or public.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

too right.

well done nytol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Appreiciated...  ...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I couldnt agree more mate.........not everyones cup of tea and should at least carry a warning.

:beer:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Well said mate, every time you log on lately there's another horrific snuff vid!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

well said nytol now can some one please help me iwanna make a jornal but have now idea how to do it thanks


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

About time , what is wrong with people posting them , it is not enjoyment watching others suffer, it is sick.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

volatileacid said:


> Damn, I missed all the fun! Is it still acceptable via PM?


Mate if you wanna see them theres plenty of sites that cater for em, just google 'sick videos'


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

There was one on here yesterday, I checked the thread comments out, but didn't see the vid because have a Script blocker integrated in my browser and chose not to unblock the video after reading the sick comments describing it.

I fail to see how a mentally ill man being kicked to death could in anyway be entertaining to watch. Or any fatal criminal acts of thuggish violent behaviour for that matter.

It's fcuked up sh1t at the end of the day, I'm sure the people here that did get a kick off it would not feel the same way if it happened to you, or any of your family.

Sick fcuking sh1t that has no place on a board where the majority of members are good, decent folk IMO.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Sylar said:


> There was one on here yesterday, I checked the thread comments out, but didn't see the vid because have a Script blocker integrated in my browser and chose not to unblock the video after reading the sick comments describing it.
> 
> I fail to see how a mentally ill man being kicked to death could in anyway be entertaining to watch. Or any fatal criminal acts of thuggish violent behaviour for that matter.
> 
> ...


i agree, leave that stuff on you-tube. peace

"YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Sylar said:


> There was one on here yesterday, I checked the thread comments out, but didn't see the vid because have a Script blocker integrated in my browser and chose not to unblock the video after reading the sick comments describing it.
> 
> I fail to see how a mentally ill man being kicked to death could in anyway be entertaining to watch. Or any fatal criminal acts of thuggish violent behaviour for that matter.
> 
> ...


I dont think that video was posted for people to enjoy, more to bring to peoples attention some of the **** that goes on in the world


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i watched all the videos posted except the hammer one. after hearing what it was about i couldnt bring myself to watch it. some really sick people in this world, it amazes me :/ what goes through some peoples heads

i agree that they shouldnt be shown.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree. If people want them there is loads out there, but don't think a

bodybuilding/fitness forum is the place they belong.

There's a few useless threads been put on here recently enough so let's not add to it!!!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree. If people want them there is loads out there, but don't think a

bodybuilding/fitness forum is the place they belong.

There's a few useless threads been put on here recently enough so let's not add to it!!!


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Harry Sacks said:


> I dont think that video was posted for people to enjoy, more to bring to peoples attention some of the **** that goes on in the world


I think we are all aware of the sick fcuked up sh1t that goes on in the world man. But is it really necessary to view it in graphical detail here on Gen Chat at UK-M?!

I see it on the news and in papers every day - Only today in a national News Paper I saw freeze frames of a man stabbing another bloke with a knife 5 times on a bus over a silly argument. That made me fcuking sick to my stomach.

Do you really feel the need to see this moronic, horrific kind of barbaric fcuked up sh1t in a full, unedited detailed video here on UK-M to realise there are some complete cnuts in society? The same cnuts that deserve the death chair, yet get away with a coushy TV/Playstation fitted cell when finally get served 'justice'??

Makes me feel genuinely sick to my stomach.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I think we are all aware of the sick fcuked up sh1t that goes on in the world man. But is it really necessary to view it in graphical detail here on Gen Chat at UK-M?!
> 
> I see it on the news and in papers every day - Only today in a national News Paper I saw freeze frames of a man stabbing another bloke with a knife 5 times on a bus over a silly argument. That made me fcuking sick to my stomach.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

volatileacid said:


> Damn, I missed all the fun! Is it still acceptable via PM?


yes you could but that is still on the board therefore you would still be banned.....

agree totally with you Nytol


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Agree to a point.. you say we cant see anyone getting hurt ;(? Surely some of it is funny


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

T_Woody said:


> Agree to a point.. you say we cant see anyone getting hurt ;(? Surely some of it is funny


I think most people know the difference between a guy accidently hit in the nuts by his 3yr old waving a toy hammer, to a guy getting his head chopped off.

If they don't then maybe they need to have a serious word with themselves?

If in doubt, don't post it, there will be no 2nd warnings.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahaa i just clicked on the link to see what the sick videos were!!! lol..... not that i like that stuff but after a few beers you get braver and can handle sicker stuff, lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

so... sexual perversion is still ok?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Inggasson said:


> so... sexual perversion is still ok?


In the right forum, yes.

But again, nothing f*cked up.

Normal porn, even gay porn, (as we have some gay members, plus JW of course), but no animal stuff, or sexual abuse videos.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

think i saw a vid of a iraqui or summat bumming a donkey, i will try and find it, lol


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

I will never forget C-Woody posted a Horse going one on one with a Gentlemans anus. He stated "Not work monitor friendly" But he is banned now.


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

i hate anything like that my friend just the other day was encouraging me to watch a video where a man gets slowly killed with a hammer and other tools, i was disturbed just by the idea of my friend watching it let alone myself


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nytol said:


> Anyone posting sick videos of *people getting hurt*, killed, dismembered, or any other thing that only a sick, disturbed f*ck would want to see, will be banned!
> 
> This is NOT the place for them, that goes for any forum on here, private or public.


What about people tearing biceps doing cheat barbell curls? :whistling:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

ba baracuss said:


> What about people tearing biceps doing cheat barbell curls? :whistling:


That is absolutely fine, and in fact should be posted everywhere as a warning to what can happen if you train like a cock,


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i havent seen any yet? any way what about weight lifting injuries and accidents?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Not long ago there was a link to a video of a lad who cracked his head tombstoning. It was disturbing but also kind of educational (it shows how fragile life is). I'm guessing these vids are banned to?

It wasn't posted as a funny video and it had a warning attached to it.


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Come on people you know what to post and not what to post. :cursing:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

The one that kicked all this off was horrible. Really shocked me. If you want sick **** there are plenty of other websites out there that cater for your needs. No need to post it on here.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Cracking post Nytol..

plenty of fu.cked up sites out there.. if that's what you are into then go there and watch it IMO.

No place for them on here.


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

I posted a link up the other week which was a news story from the Metro website, it was about a guy who had been battered by sick thugs and had half his face caved in.

I just want to make it clear that I was not doing it for amusement or entertainment purposes at all, merely I was so disgusted by the fact that the guys that did this didn't even go to court and wanted to raise this in the general discussion section of the board


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

i concure


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Didn't see them posted, not that I'd have watched them anyway.

Bit weird IMO


----------



## stuuts (Feb 1, 2010)

Kezz said:


> think i saw a vid of a iraqui or summat bumming a donkey, i will try and find it, lol


 hahahahahahahaha superb


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

stuuts said:


> hahahahahahahaha superb


WTF were you searching for to bump this thread?!?

Iraqi bumming a donkey was it??


----------



## stuuts (Feb 1, 2010)

no it was donkey bumming iraqui i was looking for but this will have to do i guess


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

So what about fighting, for example the old guy on a bus kicking the shlt out of the black dude, its got to be a bit of a fine line there, maybe ill just play it safe and not post video clips unless there bb related.

But agreed this board is no place for sick trashy video's


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I still have nightmares about the Ken Biggley beheading video that was posted here, I am far to gentle a personality to be exposed to that stuff so please dont post it here as I can't help myself but look (yes I am that stupid)!! :cool2:

SD


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I know that this thread is quite old but just read a comment that got me thinking...as helpful as it is to have things posted to remind us what disgusting and shocking things go on in the world...I think that firstly, posting them actually advocates the filming and sharing of these incidents, and secondly, I don't want to be reminded....if I did I would seek it elsewhere.

Anyway, just thought I'd share my thoughts on that


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

SD said:


> I still have nightmares about the Ken Biggley beheading video that was posted here, I am far to gentle a personality to be exposed to that stuff so please dont post it here as I can't help myself but look (yes I am that stupid)!! :cool2:
> 
> SD


i can remember a video of a beaheading went around on mobile phones when i was in school, might of been same man, not sure. actually made me sick, wish i werent stupid enough to watch it in the first place, atleast i werent stupid enough to have it sent to my phone though i guess!


----------



## ShiftyUK (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree with not posting this stuff on here, I was full of rage when my friend, like myself is a big animal person, I dislike all tortures and to animals especially... if any of you heard about those 4 Mexicans - who created a facebook page etc... *stray dog*... - I won't say anything else. It angered me, and furthermore a video they created as well. It rages me, so yeah, not putting videos like that on here will help with my anger. Thanks


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Thought this thread was going to be about sick (as in good) body building vids


----------



## Rindo (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Rindo said:


>


that is quality, i work in construction and thats a very accurate impression of most of my workmates, all the people i work with do the 'WHOOAAARRR NICE AR5E' stuff, all read the sun, and all txt and 5hag at least 5 birds.... LOL.


----------



## Rindo (Sep 18, 2010)

Legend! Spread the love!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

sounds to me like someone wants to be a MOD

but yeah well said


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

is nytol a mod?

just saying...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kennyken said:


> is nytol a mod?
> 
> just saying...


he was when this thread was made and he was a very good one, although i don't see how that is relevant?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Rindo said:


>


F*ckin gold!


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

What goes on in the adult Lounge ??? Sounds kinky lol


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Guys were is the adult lounge on this site I can't find it were is it???


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Connor b said:


> Guys were is the adult lounge on this site I can't find it were is it???


You have to be a gold member to apply, unless they have changed it


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Nytol said:


> Anyone posting sick videos of people getting hurt, killed, dismembered, or any other thing that only a sick, disturbed f*ck would want to see, will be banned!
> 
> This is NOT the place for them, that goes for any forum on here, private or public.


Went straight from your post to my answer and haven't read the bits inbetween

But totally agree why would anyone want to watch any of this sh.te


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

johnnya said:


> Went straight from your post to my answer and haven't read the bits inbetween
> 
> But totally agree why would anyone want to watch any of this sh.te


F*ck knows mate, but I keep such people well outside of my social circle.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Nytol said:


> F*ck knows mate, but I keep such people well outside of my social circle.


do you do that by picking them up and launching 100metres down the road :lol:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Nytol said:


> F*ck knows mate, but I keep such people well outside of my social circle.


Agreed mate bit of bantet is good but this stuff is wrong


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I wantched a vid of these africans burning their neighbours to death over some land. They made a bonfire by the side of the road and the villiagers beat the men and women with sticks and kept throwing them into the fire until eventually they gave up and just sat there and burned to death.

It was horrid. But for some reason I had to watch it through. Certainly an insight to human behaviour that i didnt see before.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> I wantched a vid of these africans burning their neighbours to death over some land. They made a bonfire by the side of the road and the villiagers beat the men and women with sticks and kept throwing them into the fire until eventually they gave up and just sat there and burned to death.
> 
> It was horrid. But for some reason I had to watch it through. *Certainly an insight to human behaviour that i didnt see before*.


Let me categorically state that this is not a dig at you in anyway, just a general thought regarding people who say that we should be aware of such things.

Why would you or anyone want to have that negative insight in to human behaviour that is never going to affect you in your day to day life?

Same as watching all the negative $hit on the news, none of it affects any of us, and if it did, we'd not be watching it on TV, we'd be dealing with the problem itself.

It leads to a massively warped view on life which is just not accurate.

Yes, bad $hit happens, but so does good $hit, and how many people sit for hours watching youtube clips about people just being generally nice to each other? I'd guess none. Unless someone was about to die first I doubt there are even many in existence, as they do not titillate or give people something to gossip about.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Nytol said:


> Let me categorically state that this is not a dig at you in anyway, just a general thought regarding people who say that we should be aware of such things.
> 
> Why would you or anyone want to have that negative insight in to human behaviour that is never going to affect you in your day to day life?
> 
> ...


I completely get your point. But im one of of those curious ****ers that wants to do, see, learn and understand absolutely everything. I have a great interest in natural behavioural patterns and psychology. I was more interested in the actions and form of the persecuters rather than the people burning. The complete void of compassion the people showed was interesting and i cant work out wether thats because of their social or cultural backgrounds or if we all are capable of such acts. It seemed almost asif it was moraly acceptable to them, like an everyday occurance. Chilling.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm with tekkers on this.

Curiosity has made me watch some awful things over the years. I remember once a few colleagues and I saw this Russian video of two guys deposing of a snitch. It was a pretty lean looking brunette girl placed in a bath tub who had her hands tied behind her back, it was unclear how they initially killed her( strangled or beaten or stabbed) but the way they sharpened these knives and just chopped/hacked her into six pieces made the memory stick to me. I remember thinking how could anyone do that to someones daughter? A girl that didn't have a chance against two absolute brutes. Thats how it ended for her...alone & gagged in a bath tub and the world never knew she was gone. Then these monsters just disrespect her body like its a piece of dirt.

There is another news site now which is just full of the Syrian atrocities and Mexican Cartel offerings. These people actually skin people alive in the streets and scalp them showing no remorse. There are videos that once you see the atmosphere & setting you just turn off because you know whats coming has been designed by the devil.

I would never wish any of these brutalities on anyone and I just don't understand how people view life so cheaply, yet you have to watch it to almost believe the coldness.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I wantched a vid of these africans burning their neighbours to death over some land. They made a bonfire by the side of the road and the villiagers beat the men and women with sticks and kept throwing them into the fire until eventually they gave up and just sat there and burned to death.
> 
> It was horrid. But for some reason I had to watch it through. Certainly an insight to human behaviour that i didnt see before.


Yep just finished watching that, it truly is horrific how some people live across our world.

not sure what they had done (if anything) to deserve that brutal killing..


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yep just finished watching that, it truly is horrific how some people live across our world.
> 
> not sure what they had done (if anything) to deserve that brutal killing..


Sounds like something the Kenyans would do. They seem obsessed in Africa about burning people. Sticking them in bonfires or putting rubber tyres round peoples necks and lighting it. Such a primitive place.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't see why you have to actually watch the event to understand the brutality of it. I have never watched these sorts of vids and don't expect I ever will. My reasoning is that I will either be traumatized or become desensitized to human suffering and I don't want either.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yep just finished watching that, it truly is horrific how some people live across our world.
> 
> not sure what they had done (if anything) to deserve that brutal killing..


Its savage aint it mate. It was just an argument over land, their own family members had that done to them.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I don't see why you have to actually watch the event to understand the brutality of it. I have never watched these sorts of vids and don't expect I ever will. My reasoning is that I will either be traumatized or become desensitized to human suffering and I don't want either.


I totally agree with this.

God forbid this ever happens to anyone, but how would you feel if one of your family got beaten to death and some tw*t videoed it and posted it online.

I would be fu*king devastated people would actually want to see someone l love suffering.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Its strange, people seem almost offended by the idea that people watch videos like these. It effects people differently. Some watch out of boredom, some out of curiosity, anger or confusion...no doubt some even probably enjoy it like a sort of porn I guess. But thats the individuals decision, its just reality uncovered. It exists whether you choose to bury your head in the sand and ignore it, or whether you want to make these kind of atrocities so known publicly people are forced to react.

No country likes to see these things uncovered as it makes them look primitive. With the amount of dirt being shown from Mexico for example its only a matter of time before international pressure forces the Mexican government and its allies into a clean sweep of the cartels. Mexico is so bad it needs foreign intervention. If no one ever recorded this stuff it would go largely unreported and public opinion and pressure would be non existent. You have to make nasty or controversial things known to get a reaction, thats why its on the web. Their is also a much higher chance of catching the culprits who are filmed...once is circulated.

No one is forcing anyone to watch anything, but sometimes it takes actually seeing these types of videos for journalists, politicians and various other people to make a standpoint and say enough is enough.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

braxbro said:


> Its strange, people seem almost offended by the idea that people watch videos like these. It effects people differently. Some watch out of boredom, some out of curiosity, anger or confusion...no doubt some even probably enjoy it like a sort of porn I guess. But thats the individuals decision, its just reality uncovered. It exists whether you choose to bury your head in the sand and ignore it, or whether you want to make these kind of atrocities so known publicly people are forced to react.
> 
> No country likes to see these things uncovered as it makes them look primitive. With the amount of dirt being shown from Mexico for example its only a matter of time before international pressure forces the Mexican government and its allies into a clean sweep of the cartels. Mexico is so bad it needs foreign intervention. If no one ever recorded this stuff it would go largely unreported and public opinion and pressure would be non existent. You have to make nasty or controversial things known to get a reaction, thats why its on the web. Their is also a much higher chance of catching the culprits who are filmed...once is circulated.
> 
> No one is forcing anyone to watch anything, but sometimes it takes actually seeing these types of videos for journalists, politicians and various other people to make a standpoint and say enough is enough.


I wouldn't say l was offended, l couldn't actually give a flying fu*k what anyone chooses to watch, l am baffled, l will admit to that.

As for the argument of putting it out there to change the world, not a chance, no amount of internet videos will change anything especially not a government regime.

I personally do not ever want to see anyone actually die, be it real life or on line. Not burying my head in the sand, l just don't want too and would never actively seek out something like that.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Milky said:


> As for the argument of putting it out there to change the world, not a chance, no amount of internet videos will change anything especially not a government regime.
> 
> I personally do not ever want to see anyone actually die, be it real life or on line. Not burying my head in the sand, l just don't want too and would never actively seek out something like that.


I disagree, the web has molded the modern day world. I'm not saying its going to change a government overnight, but you've seen from various protests and political demonstrations just how powerful it is in pushing people into a reaction. You stoke the fire enough and reactions happen. Its a powerful tool.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I don't see why you have to actually watch the event to understand the brutality of it. I have never watched these sorts of vids and don't expect I ever will. My reasoning is that I will either be traumatized or become desensitized to human suffering and I don't want either.


My thoughts exactly.

I appreciate the points Braxbo and Tekkers make and they are eloquently put, but unless you were involved with the investigation of these crimes, I don't see how watching things such as these has a positive effect on anyones life?

And if things don't have a positive effect why would you want them in your mind?

I did not even like reading your descriptions of the videos and if I'd not been wanting to reply, I would not have continued to read them.

I'm not judging either of you in any way, as you both seem like intelligent guys, not idiots getting some sick cheap thrill.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I wantched a vid of these africans burning their neighbours to death over some land. They made a bonfire by the side of the road and the villiagers beat the men and women with sticks and kept throwing them into the fire until eventually they gave up and just sat there and burned to death.
> 
> It was horrid. But for some reason I had to watch it through. Certainly an insight to human behaviour that i didnt see before.


found something you finally couldn't masturbate to then?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> found something you finally couldn't masturbate to then?


 :lol: Ashley dont set me a challenge like that.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if you want to stick a sick video up then why not...just ban the thread, or if your a member, don't fcuking open the thread...simple


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Nytol said:


> Anyone posting sick videos of people getting hurt, killed, dismembered, or any other thing that only a sick, disturbed f*ck would want to see, will be banned!
> 
> This is NOT the place for them, that goes for any forum on here, private or public.


does this include things like Justin Beiber videos too?


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I wantched a vid of these africans burning their neighbours to death over some land. They made a bonfire by the side of the road and the villiagers beat the men and women with sticks and kept throwing them into the fire until eventually they gave up and just sat there and burned to death.
> 
> It was horrid. But for some reason I had to watch it through. Certainly an insight to human behaviour that i didnt see before.


christianity for you eh. I agree you know whats within reason and not.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I wantched a vid of these africans burning their neighbours to death over some land. They made a bonfire by the side of the road and the villiagers beat the men and women with sticks and kept throwing them into the fire until eventually they gave up and just sat there and burned to death.
> 
> It was horrid. But for some reason I had to watch it through. Certainly an insight to human behaviour that i didnt see before.


u got any links?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

mic8310 said:


> does this include things like Justin Beiber videos too?


Especially! The psychological and auditory torture that would ensue does not even bear thinking about :sad:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Just so people are aware, if you try to post any such videos or links to them here or in any other thread on UK-m, as per @Nytols original post, you will at minimum get infracted. This carries points. What do points make, in thais case not prizes by bans.

Take this as a friendly warning guys.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

got 2 points for **** all lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

stew82 said:


> got 2 points for **** all lol


no you posted a video of people being burned alive, hardly fcuk all mate. Look back at the first post in this thread, you would have been banned back then, think yourself lucky.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

the guy asked any links now i get the ****..


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

stew82 said:


> the guy asked any links now i get the ****..


If you had actually read the forum rules, or even the first post in the thread you had commented in, you would have known better.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

cyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: ... thread warning not to post sick vids...

Posts sick vid...

What did I do wrong??? Lmfao too funny.

Just out of curiosity and im not asking this for attention... I can watch through any of these sick vids and feel no kind of emotion whatsoever and it seems im not the only one. Does this make me mad or psychotic or just less easily offended/shocked. ... because I totally understand that these videos are wrong but they literally have zero effect on me when watching them... and I have seen far worse than whats been said on this thread and im probably not the only one on that either.


----------



## Markluke (Nov 5, 2013)

It just makes u realise how sick some places of the world are ...and they wonder why most of um are still third world ...and what else would they expect ...torturing and killing ....mainly for crimes that in england are punishable by a few weeks in the nick.ie theft of groceries lol


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Just out of curiosity and im not asking this for attention... I can watch through any of these sick vids and feel no kind of emotion whatsoever and it seems im not the only one.


Even on the first ones you watched? I'd guess that over time you just became desensitized.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Even on the first ones you watched? I'd guess that over time you just became desensitized.


The first sick vid I remember watching was either the three men 1 hammer vid or chainsaw vs pig and neither had any effect on me tbh


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> The first sick vid I remember watching was either the three men 1 hammer vid or chainsaw vs pig and neither had any effect on me tbh


What goes on in 3 guys 1 hammer?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> What goes on in 3 guys 1 hammer?


Some serial killers in russia filmed eachother torturing some bloke.. was actually found out later on that the poor man was actually alive and concious throughout the whole video... they smash him up with a hammer and stab him with a screwdriver quite a few times

Sorry mods if thats a bit much.. not going to link it although all you have to do is Google it and there itll be... crazy how you can access this **** so easily


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Freeby0 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ... thread warning not to post sick vids...
> 
> Posts sick vid...
> 
> ...


Just because you don't think it is affecting you, does not mean that it is not.

Most of our behavioural patterns are made up from things we are not consciously aware of.

It is a very interesting and slightly frightening subject.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

this isnt the place for that kinda sh!t. if you wanna watch stuff like that keep it to ur-sickfcuk-selves lol

why would you wanna share it onhere of all places


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't see a problem as long as it's not illegal and it's properly titled.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dannyp90 said:


> Don't see a problem as long as it's not illegal and it's properly titled.


I agree, when sick videos aren't properly titled it makes me furious


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I agree, when sick videos aren't properly titled it makes me furious


Best not be cheeky haha


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I agree, when sick videos aren't properly titled it makes me furious


Absolutely, it's so sick when a good old beheading vid has spelling or grammar errors in the title. I like my atrocities spelled right, damn it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

well said Jesus


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Some serial killers in russia filmed eachother torturing some bloke.. was actually found out later on that the poor man was actually alive and concious throughout the whole video... they smash him up with a hammer and stab him with a screwdriver quite a few times
> 
> Sorry mods if thats a bit much.. not going to link it although all you have to do is Google it and there itll be... crazy how you can access this **** so easily


It was Ukraine and the guys that were torturing him were teenagers. I saw a tiny bit of it and switched off, absolutely horrendous video especially the screwdriver bit. The war stuff in syria/iraq,etc is much easier to watch but this video was a proper personal attack and they seem to get some serious enjoyment out of the torture. They were all caught and are in prison thankfully. Scum.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

braxbro said:


> It was Ukraine and the guys that were torturing him were teenagers. I saw a tiny bit of it and switched off, absolutely horrendous video especially the screwdriver bit. The war stuff in syria/iraq,etc is much easier to watch but this video was a proper personal attack and they seem to get some serious enjoyment out of the torture. They were all caught and are in prison thankfully. Scum.


Yeah they killed loads of people! They knocked the guy of his motorbike and did this randomly for no reason other than there own entertainment... weirdos!


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Yeah they killed loads of people! They knocked the guy of his motorbike and did this randomly for no reason other than there own entertainment... weirdos!


No words for people like that. Just read on wikipedia as I had long forgotten about this and the levels of murders they comitted is unreal, something like 21. How terrible are the local authorities in Ukraine that people can run around committing that many for so long without reprisal? Imagine if 21 people in this day and age in the Uk started turning up in your local village, there would be thousand strong manhunts and vigilante groups formed.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> Yeah they killed loads of people! They knocked the guy of his motorbike and did this randomly for no reason other than there own entertainment... weirdos!


ive heard about this video, never watched it though, didnt they go to the peoples funeral who they killed or something?...fcking scum thats what they are


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

braxbro said:


> No words for people like that. Just read on wikipedia as I had long forgotten about this and the levels of murders they comitted is unreal, something like 21. How terrible are the local authorities in Ukraine that people can run around committing that many for so long without reprisal? Imagine if 21 people in this day and age in the Uk started turning up in your local village, there would be thousand strong manhunts and vigilante groups formed.


Yeah your right there would be.. and if somone gave them a taste of there own in this country they would be punished for it.... thats whats wrong with this country.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> ive heard about this video, never watched it though, didnt they go to the peoples funeral who they killed or something?...fcking scum thats what they are


Dunno mate only ever watched the vid and read about how they killed loads of people

these are the guys that did it all .. (this isnt a link to the vid)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnepropetrovsk_maniacs


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Freeby0 said:


> Yeah your right there would be.. and if somone gave them a taste of there own in this country they would be punished for it.... thats whats wrong with this country.


very true. it's a sad state of affairs when you cant stab someone to death with a screwdriver and then smash their head in with a hammer in a revenge attack without getting sent down


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> very true. it's a sad state of affairs when you cant stab someone to death with a screwdriver and then smash their head in with a hammer in a revenge attack without getting sent down


You fker i didnt mean it like that :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Freeby0 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ... thread warning not to post sick vids...
> 
> Posts sick vid...
> 
> ...


You might find your brain functions similar to Ted Bundy or the ice man if you have no emotions when watching them.

When I see a person suffer I cringe and im near sick to think what they must be suffering but hey im just normal


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree with keeping them off the forum. I still tend to look at some from time to time though, more for curiosity than anything else. Anything to do with animal cruelty though and I couldn't look at it; like putting cats in microwaves and stuff like that, but videos relating to humans I can :confused1: .


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ross1991 said:


> I agree with keeping them off the forum. I still tend to look at some from time to time though, more for curiosity than anything else. Anything to do with animal cruelty though and I couldn't look at it; like putting cats in microwaves and stuff like that, but videos relating to humans I can :confused1: .


you ever seen a video with someone put inside a microwave?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

i have seen videos of all kinds of things over the years but nothing and i mean nothing made me feel as sick as the opener of two girls one cup.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> You might find your brain functions similar to Ted Bundy or the ice man if you have no emotions when watching them.
> 
> When I see a person suffer I cringe and im near sick to think what they must be suffering but hey im just normal


Its odd mate... if i see somebody telling their kids off too much for my liking i often step in and tell them there out of line.. that kind of thing really ****es me off, same goes to animals... but when i see grim **** on the net or even in person i just dont any emotion for it....I have never actually seen somthing so gruesome its made me feel literally sick.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> you ever seen a video with someone put inside a microwave?


No, my post doesn't imply I have either....


----------



## Dazee (Jan 9, 2014)

Well said m8


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

I have never understood why these videos are so popular? Why would you want to watch it


----------



## Big Pumpa (Feb 29, 2008)

True lol


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

One poped up on my facebook a few months ago of 2 men getting there throats cut very very disturbing wish i had never hit play.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

who remembers this???? haha blast from the past (for me anyways)


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

I'm reporting you! That's fukcing sick!


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

GraemeD125 said:


> I'm reporting you! That's fukcing sick!


and nearly 3 years ago...nice one for resurrecting the horror!


----------

